# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Cila është mosha e përshtatshme për tu bërë prindër?

## mia@

Duke patur parasysh qe pjesa me derrmuese e ketij forumi perbehet nga te rinjte me pelqen te dije mendimet e juaja ne lidhje me kete teme  .
Une per veten time e kam lindur femijen e pare ne moshen 25 vjec .Po ju si mendoni,ne cilen moshe do te donit te beheshit prinder dhe pse?

----------


## YaSmiN

Mosha me e pershtateshme eshte nga 25-30 vjec mendoj per vajzat.Eshte me e rritur ne mendime ne ate moshe,me e pjekur.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

do desha te behesha prinder nga mosha 26-30

----------


## xfiles

Mendoj se nese ke bazen ekonomike çdo moshe ka perparesite e veta.

----------


## AuGuSt_

Me aq njohuri sa kam do thoja qe mosha e pershtateshme eshte 22-35 vjec sepse dhe femra ka nje ore po themi biologjike.

AuGuSt

----------


## mia@

> Me aq njohuri sa kam do thoja qe mosha e pershtateshme eshte 22-35 vjec sepse dhe femra ka nje ore po themi biologjike.
> 
> AuGuSt


Dhe une jam dakord per moshat 22-35.Sa me e madhe te jete femra ne moshe aq me e pjekur eshte nga te tera drejtimet per te marr persiper nje pergjegjesi kaq te madhe dhe te rendesishme,por sic the dhe ti ka dhe nje'' ore biologjike''per femren.Jam shume dakord me kete.Kam degjuar raste kur ciftet nuk kane dashur te bejne femije per vite me rradhe per arsye nga me te ndryshmet.Dhe kur kane vendosur te behen prinder e kane patur shume te veshtire . S'kane mundur te bejne femije me vite te tera ose s'kane bere fare.

----------


## J@mes

Te behesh prind nuk mjafton thjesht deshira e mire.
Te qenurit prind eshte nje pergjegjesi, perkushtim, seriozitet.
Mendoj se, pervec deshires se madhe te te qenurit prind i krijeses tende, duhet te jesh i pergatitur dhe i gatshem per ti krijuar kushtet optimale femijes.

Nje femer duhet te jete te pakten 25 ndersa nje mashkull te pakten 28.

----------


## Zemrushi

kur ta bej zoti rrisk, sdo ishte keq 25 ..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## eldonel

> kur ta bej zoti rrisk, sdo ishte keq 25 ..


E qysh me shtu tana shqiptarin me 25 , duhet me i ba nja 10 lol s ish ka keq e me 25 sa mi ba  :ngerdheshje:  , aj maza ma keq per mu qa jam ka foli po edhe une gati pasna ba e po harroj kaniher , mire a ne qfardo moshe mire eshte qe je i,e pergaditur per nje gje te tille ka aspekti financiar , edukativ , etj etj

----------


## alda09

Nga 25-35 .

----------


## Anetar_kastarof

Kur sheh femij rruges dhe thua me vete ne heshtje; "Si do ishte sikur dhe un te kisha nje djal apo vajz??". Mirepo, perderisa thua: "Ptyyy,...cfar femijesh qenkan, si bertitkan eee!!", ateher prit dhe ca koh.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## strange

25 eshte tamam, se tani u plakem e hengrem mo  :P

----------


## TrEnDy_BoY

*Mosha me e pershtatshme per tu bere prin eshte 25-28 vjec.*

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Per mendimin tim eshte nga 27-35 vj sepse je me i pjekur edhe di te llogjikosh cdo gje se te kesh femi nuk eshte gje hau hiu*

----------


## pseudo

Mosha me e mire eshte atehere , pasi te kesh pune , shtepi dhe te gjitha mundesite qe mund ti afrosh femijes.

----------


## Anetar_kastarof

> Mosha me e mire eshte atehere , pasi te kesh pune , shtepi dhe te gjitha mundesite qe mund ti afrosh femijes.



edhe ky mendim esht i mir!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

Duke mos marre ne konsiderate jo kushtet ekonomike etj etj... por duke marre parasysh vetem moshen, per mua 25-30 me duket mosha me e pershtatshme.

----------


## Blue_sky

30, njeriu duhet te maturohet vete si personalitet para se te arrije t'i jap drejtim ne jete nje qenieje tjeter.

----------


## land

ti bllu e ke mush moshen,me nai mekanik ishalla

----------


## Apollyon

30.

Njeriu duhet te rritet vete njeher, pastaj te mundohet te rrise femije.

Te jete per moshen 25 vjec, atehere mua me paska kaluar mosha :P

----------

